# Sad villager in my campsite?



## malibunny (Sep 7, 2018)

A couple weeks ago I was playing, and went to take a pic of my campsite. When I zoomed out I saw Lobo looking So Sad.




I don't know why this was, and when I exited screenshot mode, he still looked like that! I've never seen a villager look sad like that in my campsite, has anyone else had this happen? My only theory is that it was some kind of glitch due to taking a screenshot (could it be because I clicked on my campsite manager to make him do an emotion? It wasn't a sad one though, and I wasn't standing anywhere near Lobo...). It was kinda weird considering I've never seen it happen before or since.


----------



## mimituesday (Sep 7, 2018)

did he have the sad purple things animation or did he just stand there hunched like that?


----------



## malibunny (Sep 7, 2018)

mimituesday said:


> did he have the sad purple things animation or did he just stand there hunched like that?



Nope! He was standing still, I don't remember if he was completely still like when there was that T-posing glitch, or if he was moving very slightly but he didn't have the purple squigglies or anything...


----------



## mimituesday (Sep 7, 2018)

that's really weird! see if you can replicate it with the screenshot or something..... either way poor lobo!!!


----------



## Pun of Nentown (Sep 11, 2018)

Did you happenm to tap on him while scrolling? If you tap on a villager, yourself included, They'll do a random emotion animation.


----------



## biker (Sep 13, 2018)

Haha that's cute and weird at the same time


----------

